# OEM Stereos



## TC8245R (Jun 9, 2010)

Will the oem stereo head unit out of a 2001 Ford Taurus fit in a 2000 Ford Taurus? Also will the cd changer out of a '98 or '99 Ford Taurus fit in a 2000 Ford Taurus?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

The head unit should work in the later model mounting as long as all the connectors are the same, but not sure on the changer unit - it may not interface with the later vehicles.
One of our audio guys may be able to shed more light on this, however.


----------

